#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  來求一個功能

## Wolfy

各個版的置頂文章....有辦法弄得跟一般的項目顏色有所區分嗎?
比方說弄明顯一點的顏色....

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 各個版的置頂文章....有辦法弄得跟一般的項目顏色有所區分嗎?
> 比方說弄明顯一點的顏色....


目前沒有辦法, 頂多能做到公告置頂分區

分區顏色也是我想要的功能

----------


## 狼王白牙

通常想得到的好用功能都已經全部加上去了啦, 本狼又是外掛試用狂, 
你們想得到功能的說不定老早就找過了

恩, 除了一些開放網頁碼, 貼影片, 子版面...很 "危險" 的外掛沒加而已
什麼 topic color , session color, 能搜的都搜了,沒有就是沒有
危險就是有可能把論壇頁面搞亂的外掛

為什麼國外的論壇看起來都一種顏色而已,沒有什麼主題不同顏色的
就是因為phpbb產生動態頁面的表格目前只能使用同一種顏色參數啦

----------


## Wolfy

恩....了解了. 還是說聲謝謝.

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

那~有辦法這樣嗎?
我只是問問.___. 不行就直說喔...因為我不是很懂電腦

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個論壇是使用一套美金85元的vBulletin http://www.vbulletin-chinese.com/

目前使用的phpbb倒是沒辦法看起來那麼炫,畢竟是免費的

不過如果需要其中部份的功能, 比方說文章置中,可以插入flash,wmv(這個安裝過但失敗)

可以研究研究

----------

